# Can you freeze natural yogurt?



## lucy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you know if you can freeze natural yogurt and fromage frais?
I always seem to be throwing it away as goes past sell by date?


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 26, 2013)

Have a go and post the results!  I suspect the texture might change, but have nothing to back that up.

I seldom throw it away... I use up the leftovers by sprinkling on some sweetener and throwing in a handful of berries and a touch of vanilla essence.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have freezed mullerlights but then I eat them frozen in summer.
I will give it a go and let you know.
Never thought of adding sweetener - what a great idea!


----------



## fencesitter (Feb 26, 2013)

Never tried freezing it but it goes on well past its sell by date ... I don't eat if it's green and furry though


----------



## MCH (Feb 27, 2013)

lucy123 said:


> I have freezed mullerlights but then I eat them frozen in summer.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That sounds really nice.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep - I have to let it thaw a little or the spoon bends!
Frozen grapes are lovely too - especially in Summer!


----------

